# 93230 coding for 48 or 78 hours



## davisdenyse (Oct 19, 2007)

I have asked this question before, but I need some clarification.  CPT code 93230 if for 24 hour monitoring.  If a patient is being monitored for 48 or 72 hours how would I code.
Would I code 93230 for each date; or would I code 93230 for the initial date, and 93230 modifiers 52 for the subsequent days?

Denyse Davis


----------



## ctennant (Dec 12, 2007)

code global (93230)for the initial day and that date of service (12/1/07)
for the subsequent day bill scan (93232) and interp (93233) using that date of service  (12/2/07)


----------

